# WaKü System



## Damir (23. April 2016)

*WaKü System*

Guten Tag!
Da ich vor habe demnächst mein System wegen eines Umbaus unter Wasser zu setzen,
ich aber neu in diesem Bereich bin und c.a 5% Ahnung der Teile habe, benötige ich die Hilfe der Experten !
Mein System:

I7-4790K
GTX 970 Gigabyte G.1 Gaming
32GB Ram 1600
Z97 Sniper Gigabyte
Samsung 840 SSD 250GB
2x 1TB Segate
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3

Ich habe keinerlei Vrstellungen, wie teuer etwas ordentliches ist.
Falls ihr mir Teile vorschlagt, bitte mit Begründung!
Es soll sich keines Falls um eine Berbesserung der Temps. handeln!
Vorranging, geht es ums Casemodding.

Danke Grüße


----------



## HisN (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

400 Euro
Und bei der 970 wird es schon schwierig, denn es gibt kein Referenz-Design. Entweder es gibt SPEZIELL für diese Karte einen Kühler, oder Du bist in den Hintern gekniffen^^


----------



## Soulsnap (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Der Grossteil der 970er setzt auf das GTX 670/760 PCB. Für die G1 gibts nen passenden Waterblock von EK: EK-FC970 GTX WF3


----------



## v3nom (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Einfach und schnell? EK Predator 360. Nutze ich selber mit einem 5820k@4,5GHz und GTX980Ti. Blöcke für deine GPU gibt es von EK und dann auch mit der "prefilled" Option von den Predator.
Optisch nicht allzu sexy, aber ist ein geiles Teil. Bekomme mein System extremst leise gekühlt damit.


----------



## Damir (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Entschuldigt meine späte Antwort.
Hatte die letzten Tag kaum Zeit...
Fertig Kühlung? Habe mehrmals schon gehört man sollte sowas lieber alles selbst machen..
Optisch finde ich geht das noch immer voll klar.. Habe schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## Soulsnap (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Die EK ist im Prinzip eine Custom WaKü. Nur schon zusammengeschraubt:

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L360 R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L240 R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 (inkl. QDC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Damir (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Ich könnte doch theoretisch die Schläuche durch andere ersetzen oder?


----------



## Soulsnap (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü System*

Jep, müssen nur 16/10er sein.


----------

